# Getting rubber(?) out of this bottle?



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, all!

 I'm new to posting, but have been reading here for quite some time. I have a question that I haven't seen asked, but I figured that if anyone would have an answer, it would be someone on here. [] I found three blob tops, today, (my firsts!) all in the water, which is where I find everything. I don't collect them, though I guess I do, now. I've seen a lot of strange substances in bottles, but nothing like this, and I have no experience with blobs. I first thought it was frozen mud, so I left it to sit. When I got back around to it, I realized that it's really a mass of what looks like pencil eraser. The whole mass can be made to move in the bottle, and even bend. I can break parts off, but I don't think I can pull it out as a whole. I have it soaking in some Oxiclean and water, but I'm not sure that will work, since it was sitting in water for quite some time until today. It doesn't seem toxic, but I have no idea what it is. I want to get it out, doing the least harm to the bottle or me. [] Has anyone seen this before, or would anyone like to venture a guess, or better yet, a suggestion as to how I should proceed? I'm attaching a picture.

 Many thanks!

 --Trish


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a dark green Saratoga bottle that had something vr. similar in it when tossed away. I had to work it into small pieces until I could flush it all out...Not sure what it was but solvents didn't touch it. By the way...Welcome to the forum...Nice finds.


----------



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks, Joe, for the advice and the welcome! Since you're still alive, I'm going to believe that the gunk is harmless. I was thinking that your solution might be the only way, especially since I'm not sure how that mass of ick might react to solvents. I guess this will be like extracting a really big cork, little by little, and should keep me busy for a bit until I can go back in a few days. At least it wasn't the Hutchinson with a stopper, because I don't think I'd get any of it out...those stoppers don't come out, do they? [] Overall, I was pleasantly surprised with my morning search. I now have a new category to add to my collection, as long as I don't ruin them! Thanks again. Hopefully I'll be able to share a pic when they're all cleaned up.



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I had a dark green Saratoga bottle that had something vr. similar in it when tossed away. I had to work it into small pieces until I could flush it all out...Not sure what it was but solvents didn't touch it. By the way...Welcome to the forum...Nice finds.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 4, 2013)

try muratic acid with water 50 /50 . but do it outside. and make sure it  is not really cold out like 10 degrees or less , muratic acid does not freeze very easily however if it gets really cold with a water mix who knows  wear gloves / glasses


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 4, 2013)

Try some rubbing alcohol, its pretty safe and will dissolve most oily shellac like substances, you can get it cheap at walmart fill the whole bottle and let it set for a week, shake well and pour it out.........


----------



## idigjars (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello & welcome to the forum Trish.  Always wear rubber gloves when handling bottles with contents or cleaning bottles.  

 I have used acetone on hard to get out contents but you have to be extremely careful.  Acetone is highly flammable and you need to use it outdoors.  

 I would try the rubbing alcohol first that was suggested by Andy.   But wear those rubber gloves.  Take care.  Paul


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure specifically but often bottles were reused to hold turpentine, and when the more volatile elements evaporated the resiny gunk was left behind.

 I would neither use muriatic/hydrochloric acid for this bottle, nor oxyclean (sodium percarbonate).  A solvent good at dissolving nonpolar gunk is what you want, so I second the acetone suggestion. Or if you have some "carbosol" laying around, that will dissolve it like hot water melts an ice cube. It was banned a while back because it is terrible for the environment, but damn it is a great solvent.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Krazy. Once again, a warm welcome.

 I have no idea what is in your bottle, but I have full confidence that you will get it all out. Is there any embossing (or writing) on your bottle? Whatever you are doing, you are doing it right. Go back where you found this and keep searching. You have nice age and nice condition there. Wishing you continued success.


----------



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, everyone! Thanks so much for the suggestions and the welcome! I'm about to head back out to that spot before work. The 3 blobs (one a Hutch with a stopper!) were all together, and if it's not frozen, I'm hoping to find a few more things. This is in the mud along the river at low tide, so I never know. I ended up using a modified Trish-made [] dental pick to get it all out. It smells sweet, so it might have been syrup, but I couldn't be sure. I saved a few chunks, God knows why. There's a slug plate but no embossing. The others are embossed (W.T. Gray, So. Norwalk, and Mineral Water with I think the Huddlestone, PA glassworks). I'll post pics tonight when I'm done with everything. It's nice to have a place to be able to talk about all this, because it isn't everyone's favorite subject around the house! Again, many thanks! You're the best!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 6, 2013)

Well suggest you take few small piece of it, then try every piece you take with various solvent...or etc..if it rubber I'll try kerosene make it softer & easier to torn apart...keep you busy for a while of course..


----------



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, all!

 Here is a shot with most of that day's bottles in the mud, and then right before I got the rubber blob out, and I will post the final picture of the 3 blob tops, in a moment:


----------



## epackage (Jan 6, 2013)

Very Instagrammy'...[]


----------



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 6, 2013)

Here they are, finished. The one that was full is in the middle. It's just got a slug plate, no embossing, but it's wonderfully clean and empty! At least I have a few tools to help me if I get another bottle full of mystery ick. []


----------



## krazyfingerzz (Jan 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Very Instagrammy'...[]


 
 Yes, epackage, that was the collage I posted to Instagram and FB during the process. I have a few friends who really want to "take the bottles off my hands." They have, in past, expressed extreme displeasure at the thought of barnacles, breaks, or anything dirty. I wanted them to see that everything I find starts out that way. They won't be getting a present from this particular set. []


----------



## willieboy (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice finds, I found something similar in some bottles found in similar situations except it was evaporated turpentine residue.  Mineral Spirits worked fine to lososing and eventually remove the residue.  I wonder if something in the water could have gotten in the bottles at some point, i.e. some kind of spill?  If you find more bottles with similar reside in the area it may answer the question.  Congratulations.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice finds, good luck next time.


----------

